# Tell me about your Vet .... Nice ? Reasonable prices ? Trustworthy ?



## Toomuchstuff (Mar 30, 2018)

Now that I have Hunter ,we're starting off fresh with a new Vet. We've taken all our dogs to St.Francis animal hospital for 40 years . My vet  for all of them  was Dr. Pritzl ... he was a one of kind gem of a man , loved by people and pets, then he went and retired ! (Darn it !) I had taken my last dog, Poppie to be euthanized by one of their vets. She was so lovely,compassionate and kind .... I asked for her when I brought in  Hunter.  She didn't disappoint ! She came out and sat with us in the waiting room and  all her attention was focused on Hunter. She took her time  and I never felt rushed. I also asked alot of questions , and she explained everything. She gave him a great once over exam ,too. Considering all the tests that were done and the medicine we got , I'd say it was reasonable. 

So how is your vet ? Are you happy with him or her ?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2018)

We had a vet that we knew and trusted for almost 30 years with our dogs, unfortunately, like in your case, he recently retired.  We were sad to see him go, very experienced, knowledgeable and caring.  We use a clinic that has several vets working there, we like it because the prices are reasonable and they have walk in service for those odd occasions where you don't plan an appointment for a particular service. 

 So far we saw one other vet there just for shots, plan to see him again in May for heartworm testing and meds....but not really crazy about him.  After that well just make appointments with different doctors there until one of them clicks with us and our pets, hopefully they won't transfer to another location if we find one we really like.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 30, 2018)

Since I got my cat Bella almost 8 yrs ago, the vet I've had has been great.  (there are 3 vets at the clinic, and I like all of them).  I compared prices/fees and they are lower than most others in this area. Bella had to have surgery a few yrs ago....stayed overnight....they kept me informed about every step. The staff is really good with Bella and they are always willing to answer questions.


----------



## tortiecat (Mar 31, 2018)

Callie's vet is a female and she only cares for cats.  She is well known in this area
and I know that she teaches at a Veterinary college nearby and has published articles
for veterinary journals.  I have full confidence in her and her prices are reasonable.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2018)

Yes, doggie's vet is very nice and thorough.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 1, 2018)

I've had the same vet for over 30 years.  She is absolutely wonderful and has many times snatched my dogs back from the jaws of death, but is honest and always tells me when it is time to let go.  She is also my friend and has sat and cried with me over bad news, rejoiced with me over a good result, and laughed with me over silly things. She truly loves dogs and has the patience of a saint, both with dogs and their owners.


----------



## Robusta (Apr 14, 2018)

We go to a one man operation. He used to be a large animal doc, until he got crushed by an ornery bull.
Very down to earth, himself and his wife.  Cash only, no plastic, 36 dollars for a visit.
He knows that even though we love our animals as family,they still are animals.
Very ethical man. He will not perform abortions, tail docking,or ear trimming,nor declaw a cat.
I like him.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 14, 2018)

I have stayed with the same veterinary practice for over 40 years, matter of fact when they started up I was one of the first clients. Our first vet retired and we moved on to the next one who he recommended as a "cat person"

Moved once out of town and tried a new place. I can honestly say they were killing my cat. Bringing him back to our old vet it was found he was over medicating and I still have Mr. Tibbs now but he is still on meds.....just not over the top meds.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 14, 2018)

error - wrong thread


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 14, 2018)

delete


----------

